# Multiple Reboot during BIOS startup



## powerPCs (Oct 7, 2012)

I apologize in advance for the length of this post, but my problem has a bit of a story to it.

Old Computer Components:
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel ATX
CPU: Intel i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz 130W
Cooler: 120mm air-cooled (came with CPU)
Memory:Kingston HyperX 240 pin 4x2GB 1333 DDR3
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 5900RPM
PSU: Corsair 750W ATX12V
GPUs: ATI Radeon HD 6850 Crossfired with
ATI Radeon HD 4890


My old computer was built in 2009 with the above specs and it worked great. About a year ago my problem started. When started, the computer would restart shortly after entering the BIOS start up sequence. I don't know if this makes a difference, but the restart generally occurs when it is trying to recover lost DRAM size. However, after 3-4 restarts, it boots to windows normally. I have tolerated this because I normally leave my computer sleeping when I am away and don't need need to restart. However, I recently decided it was time to fix it.

I have replaced most of the old parts in my pursuit of solving this, and am now out of ideas. The only parts from my old build left are the GPUs, and Memory. Both of which I have tested extensively (Detailed below).

Current Computer Specs:
Mobo: Gigabyte g1.assassin
CPU: Intel i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 130Watt
Cooler: Thermaltake water2.0 Performer, 2x120mm fans on radiator
PSU: Coolmax ZU-1000B 1000W ATX12V/EPS12V
Memory:Kingston HyperX 240 pin 4x2GB 1333 DDR3
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB Solid State Drive
Case: Antec 1100 Super Mid Tower
GPUs: ATI Radeon 6850 Crossfired with
ATI Radeon 4890

Troubleshooting Performed:
Initially I thought this was a short in the Mobo or corrupted files in the hard drive. I wiped the drive and reinstalled Windows (a laborious process with all the restarts). (unrelated to the story, but I bought my new SSD at this point because my old drive was a 5400 HDD and it needed to be replaced anyway) A clean install had no effect. I stripped it down to the CPU, HDD, PSU, and memory.I tested my memory, also with no results. Thinking that this meant the mobo was at fault, I bought my new mobo. I put together the barebones package again, but the problem was still there. On the off-chance that my 750 Watt power supply was failing, I bought my new 1000W PSU but that didn't make a difference either. Thinking that the only possibility left was the CPU, I bought the i7 listed above also to no effect on the problem.

At this point I have replaced all the parts to match teh current specs listed above. I stripped it down to the CPU, SSD (empty drive, no Windows or anything), 1 stick of memory, and the PSU. Again, the only old component in the build at this point is the memory. The problem was still there, so I switched out sticks of memory. Every stick performed the same. I even tried it with my roommate's memory (after checking for Mobo compatibilty) with the same result.

I am now fresh out of ideas as to what might be wrong. My SSD doesn't even have software to complicate things.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you tried turning the system on with no devices attached. Say CD ROM, HDs, a minimum of everything?
I've seen CD ROMs do weird things to a system too.


----------



## powerPCs (Oct 7, 2012)

I removed all drives with no change in system behaviour. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

That is strange. Have you tried putting the motherboard on a bench or non conductive table and see if you have the same results? Have you checked that the CPU heatsink is properly seated and has CPU compound between the CPU and heatsink?


----------



## powerPCs (Oct 7, 2012)

The heatsink was seated properly and had enough paste. However I decided to reseat the CPU while I was at it. I examined the socket and found that two of the pins are bent. I never touch anything in there just for that reason. How often does a manufacturer botch that? And how are only two pins affected?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

That is a good question. I personally have never seen a CPU come in with bent pins. Straighten the pins back out but be gentle and be sure to ground yourself with a ground strap. If you don't have a ground strap then tape a wire to your arm or leg. Just ground yourself to be sure you don't shock the CPU and ruin it.
Be sure to look down the side of the CPU from at least two angles to be sure the pins are straight and again be gentle.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC performed properly for any period of time I have serious doubts the pins were bent during that time.
If you successfully straighten the pins and the problem is still present try removing two of the RAM sticks.
I would also recommend going back to the Corsair PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pins in the motherboard socket correct?
Do they look burnt at all?
Can you give us a good picture of them?


----------



## powerPCs (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry it's been a while since I've updated, but I've RMA'ed the motherboard. I figured it was safer than trying to fix it myself and including possible user damage to what I figure is a factory error. This way I know that the warranty is still valid. I'll update when the new one comes in and I've tested it.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahh, I thought you were talking about the pins on a CPU not the motherboard socket. So we're talking about a newer socket then. Yea, you did the right thing. Those pins are near impossible to align correctly once they are bent and even then you are putting your CPU at risk by trying to bend them back.
Well great, glad you didn't take my advice then and you RMA'd the motherboard instead!


----------

